# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First cycle - Primobolan, test p & Anavar

## NeonNemo

Would it make sense mixing Primo, Test P and Anavar together in a cycle? Or should I drop the test p? And just go with Primo and Anaver?

Remember it's my first cycle

26/5'10(178cm)/186(85kgs)

I would do 1ml of test and 1 ml of Primo every second day together with 40mg of Amavar each day.

Thanks guys

I do have pct together with Clen , I just want to ask about the actual cycle and if you would do anything different.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

1. Of course it makes sense mixing Primo, Test P and Anavar together in a cycle; however, I would not recommend more than 2 gears in your first cycle for various reasons. You can save the Anavar for your longer second cycle.

2. Do NOT drop the Test and go with Primo and Anavar only. As I have already mentioned above, you need to drop the Anavar instead of Test since Test should be the base of any cycle. Otherwise, you will left with no testosterone in your body throughout your cycle since your Primo & Anavar cycle will eventually shut down your HTPA. That's probably the worst possible scenario one can put himself through in a cycle. 

Here is what I did in my first Primo & Test cycle:

Week 1-12: 400 mg Primobolan & 500 mg Testosterone Enanthate 250 & 0.5 gr Arimidex EOD 
Week 13-14: 0.5 gr Arimidex EOD 
Week 14-18: PCT

Your injection routine should follow this: 200 mg Primo & 250 mg Test. Enanthate every Monday and Thursday (or any two days of the week with 3-4 days in between) 

Keep it simple, as is shown above. You will be more than happy with the results. Also, do NOT underestimate the importance of PCT following your cycle. Read the educational PCT articles on the forum for a solid PCT.

Good luck!

----------


## J-Crane

> 1. Of course it makes sense mixing Primo, Test P and Anavar together in a cycle; however, I would not recommend more than 2 gears in your first cycle for various reasons. You can save the Anavar for your longer second cycle.
> 
> 2. Do NOT drop the Test and go with Primo and Anavar only. As I have already mentioned above, you need to drop the Anavar instead of Test since Test should be the base of any cycle. Otherwise, you will left with no testosterone in your body throughout your cycle since your Primo & Anavar cycle will eventually shut down your HTPA. That's probably the worst possible scenario one can put himself through in a cycle. 
> 
> Here is what I did in my first Primo & Test cycle:
> 
> Week 1-12: 400 mg Primobolan & 500 mg Testosterone Enanthate 250 & 0.5 gr Arimidex EOD 
> Week 13-14: 0.5 gr Arimidex EOD 
> Week 14-18: PCT
> ...


Primo does not shut down natty test production so i dont see how it will shut down HTPA it has low androgenic properties anavar will shut it down
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=Primobolan

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Primo does not shut down natty test production so i dont see how it will shut down HTPA it has low androgenic properties anavar will shut it down
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ght=Primobolan


Primobolan is a DHT based AAS and it will suppress your HTPA at any rate, and it will eventually cause total shutdown of your HTPA over time even at regardfully lower dosages. The link you are referring at states ''At 100-200 mg weekly Primobolan should not interfere with natural testosterone levels and should not produce noticeable side effects.'' What it does not state is that ''at 100-200 mg weekly use of Primobolan, you are not going to attain shit for muscle.'' There is, however, a very safe novice Primo cycle that lasts for 8 weeks, 200 mg per week. Again, such cycle would rather serve anti-catabolic purposes than merely anabolic ones. The magic with Primobolan starts at a minimum of 400 mg per week (this figure is generally accepted as 600 mg by most users, I am just being humble here) and takes relatively long cycles of 12+ weeks. Trust me, anyone will eventually suffer from a complete HTPA shutdown with a such dosages and duration with Primo.

----------


## J-Crane

> Primobolan is a DHT based AAS and it will suppress your HTPA at any rate, and it will eventually cause total shutdown of your HTPA over time even at regardfully lower dosages. The link you are referring at states ''At 100-200 mg weekly Primobolan should not interfere with natural testosterone levels and should not produce noticeable side effects.'' What it does not state is that ''at 100-200 mg weekly use of Primobolan, you are not going to attain shit for muscle.'' There is, however, a very safe novice Primo cycle that lasts for 8 weeks, 200 mg per week. Again, such cycle would rather serve anti-catabolic purposes than merely anabolic ones. The magic with Primobolan starts at a minimum of 400 mg per week (this figure is generally accepted as 600 mg by most users, I am just being humble here) and takes relatively long cycles of 12+ weeks. Trust me, anyone will eventually suffer from a complete HTPA shutdown with a such dosages and duration with Primo.


wow thats a lot of primo hair lose would be horrible. primo at the lvl's i was talking about can be used for years with no shut down, i know people use it at that lvl but i think its best used up to 200mg first times, and its great for trt for those guys late 20- 30's on trt like my self who may want to have kids one day. i know quiet a few who cruise on it low lvl of course and they have been using it for a while no shut down and i dont see why it could not be used during pct at low doses to help stop muscle lose, cant find any info on it tho

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> wow thats a lot of primo hair lose would be horrible. primo at the lvl's i was talking about can be used for years with no shut down, i know people use it at that lvl but i think its best used up to 200mg first times, and its great for trt for those guys late 20- 30's on trt like my self who may want to have kids one day. i know quiet a few who cruise on it low lvl of course and they have been using it for a while no shut down and i dont see why it could not be used during pct at low doses to help stop muscle lose, cant find any info on it tho


1. Primobolan is a slow acting AAS; however, quality muscle gains from Primobolan are usually permanent for those who support it with the right PCT and nutrition. Nonetheless, a serious cycle of Primobolan would be a minimum 12 weeks of 600-800 mg Primo per week, which also involves 500 mg or more of Test. per week followed by a 6-8 weeks of solid PCT. 

2. Some people will loose some hair during their Primo cycles (or during any strong DHT cycle for that matter); however, hair loss during a Primobolan cycle is largely determined by your DNA. If you are genetically predisposed towards hair loss; that is, if you have the hair loss information genetically stored in your ''DNA memory'', than you will most likely loose some hair during any strong DHT cycle, although there are some proven preventative methods of ''dealing with it.'' (Certain anti-hair loss shampoos and so on.)

3. I have no knowledge of Primobolan use for TRT (which is about the only aspect of Primobolan I have not researched and/or experienced from first hand) so I am not going to state my opinion on that. However, I think a conservative use of Primobolan such as 200 mg a week for prolonged period of time is NOT wise since you would be constantly suppressing your natural hormone levels, which may eventually lead to a complete shutdown over a period of time, trust me (My 41 year old PT has been doing this, he recently had to see a endocrinologist due to his complaint of testicular shrinkage and recieved HCG and Nolvadex treatment).

4. Again, a rather conservative use of Primobolan in novice cycles (for ex; 200 mg per week for 8 weeks) will not truly serve an anabolic purpose per se. But you will also not suffer from its androgenic side effects such as prostate growth and hair loss. It is a double-edge sword after all...

5. Allow me to explain to you why it would not be used during PCT at low doses for anti-catabolic purposes. As I have already mentioned above, Primobolan is an AAS and like all AASs it is inhibitory to the HTPA. Since the sole purpose of PCT is to restore your natural hormone levels, it would be an oxymoron to use Primo during your HTPA. In fact, one should not start his PCT within 14 days of the last Primo injection, given the biological life of Primobolan (14 days). The most important element with your PCT start time is to make sure that your body is cleansed from the biologically active drug and then start your PCT. I think this answers your question.

----------


## warlord_wang

Drop the Primo & Anavar & stick with prop.You will see great gains just from prop You can run 350mg a week 50mg ed & see great gains or even go up to 525mg a week 75mg ed. I would stick with 350mg a week, less sides and this is your first cycle so you will see great gains. It's not about the amount of gear your using. Everything comes down to diet, if your diet isn't in check you will be disappointed. You could run 700mg a week and have shitty results.

----------


## Turkish Juicer

> Drop the Primo & Anavar & stick with prop.You will see great gains just from prop You can run 350mg a week 50mg ed & see great gains or even go up to 525mg a week 75mg ed. I would stick with 350mg a week, less sides and this is your first cycle so you will see great gains. It's not about the amount of gear your using. Everything comes down to diet, if your diet isn't in check you will be disappointed. You could run 700mg a week and have shitty results.


One can also prefer to run a novice cycle of 350-400 mg a week of testosterone propionate for 8-12 weeks; however, both quality and retention of the muscle mass one will gain from a equally long 600-800 mg a week Primobolan cycle is simply unquestionable for those who have previously run Primobolan cycles with added Test. to it. However, this would honestly be too much for a first cycle, so 350-400 mg a week of testosterone propionate for 8-12 weeks may seem to be the better option. NeonNemo: Just don't get depressed over the fact that you won't be retaining all of (or even most of, depending your nutrition and PCT) your brand-new muscle mass for too long after the cycle. Just laying the facts here...

----------


## bjpennnn

> Drop the Primo & Anavar & stick with prop.You will see great gains just from prop You can run 350mg a week 50mg ed & see great gains or even go up to 525mg a week 75mg ed. I would stick with 350mg a week, less sides and this is your first cycle so you will see great gains. It's not about the amount of gear your using. Everything comes down to diet, if your diet isn't in check you will be disappointed. You could run 700mg a week and have shitty results.


 xxxx2

----------


## Banders

Hey Turkish, I am wondering how you would adjust this cycle to throw in Anavar , I'm on my 4th cycle, do you just add in 80 mg on top of the 400-600 mg primo and test?

----------


## Back In Black

> Hey Turkish, I am wondering how you would adjust this cycle to throw in Anavar, I'm on my 4th cycle, do you just add in 80 mg on top of the 400-600 mg primo and test?


THIS IS A 2 YEAR OLD THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!

If you have a q please start your own thread!!!

----------


## Banders

> THIS IS A 2 YEAR OLD THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> If you have a q please start your own thread!!!


Apologies about that, didn't see the date.

----------

